# Black, white and yellow???



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, how sweet!!!  I do remember those!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, Harry, is there nothing you can't do????  

Great pics and a great story. I just love Harry!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, two big paws up to Harry! Sounds like it was a lot of work to go find that toy. How sweet! He does look kinda funny tinted yellow! I am sure it was well worth it to him though. Great work Harry!!


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

Hahaha! How cute! A yellow doggie!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Wow! Good for you Harry!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

what cute babies... lol. always love seeing pics of your furbabies


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Harry was a very determined pup. He looks very proud of his accomplishment. Tilly looks very happy too. What a gorgeous girl she is.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hehe. I think yellow suits him!!
They are both beautiful!


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Great pictures. Harry still looking handsome in yellow. Hahaha!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the pictures.


----------

